# Lightning - 'MegaFlash' Records



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

Lightning & thunder last night in Ohio rattled my windows and vibrated my floors.  It might not have set a record, but it was the longest event that I could remember.  Record-busting 'mega-flash' distance and duration can now be tracked by new satellite technology.





https://www.accuweather.com/en/seve...s-to-break-a-world-record-wmo-confirms/766082​


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2020)

We had a bad one three nights ago. It wasn’t a quick moving storm either. Many strikes close to home.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm in Ohio and I didn't feel anything but did hear the thunder and saw the flashes.  I enjoy a good storm...unless, that is, it's very dangerous!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm in Ohio and I didn't feel anything but did hear the thunder and saw the flashes.  I enjoy a good storm...unless, that is, it's very dangerous!


I used to love storms, until trees started falling all around me.  My house is old and was not well-constructed to begin with, so things shake, rattle, and roll!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I used to love storms, until trees started falling all around me.  My house is old and was not well-constructed to begin with, so things shake, rattle, and roll!


I am on the first floor of an apt. complex but it's an old building.  We get trees coming down here, too.  I think most of the oldest ones have come down as I don't see much news about it anymore.  But then "other stuff" is taking up the news now, too.


----------

